# اطفاء الحريق بغرفة الغلايات



## esameraboud (24 سبتمبر 2014)

ما هو نظام اطفاء الحريق المستخدم في غرفة الغلايات و اذا ممكن ارفاق الكود بكون افضل


----------



## fayek9 (26 ديسمبر 2014)

ثانى اكسيد الكربون nfpa 12


----------

